# Wimbledon loses ranking status



## matticus (21 May 2022)

... due to banning russian and Belarus players.
Could be the start of quite a bunfight .


----------



## sheddy (21 May 2022)

Was Uncle Bulgaria in any way to blame ?


----------



## Cycleops (21 May 2022)

Maybe not as big a bunfight as that in Ukraine.
Some people just don't have any respect for Russia or their soldiers:


----------



## Chromatic (21 May 2022)

The WTA and ATP being useful idiots.


----------



## Time Waster (22 May 2022)

I can see the reasoning behind it but it's not right IMHO.

Wimbledon will still be one of the 4 biggest tennis competitions for players irrespective of ranking points. So does it matter?


----------



## Arrowfoot (22 May 2022)

One of the rare occasions, an event/location carries higher status and profile than the ranking system. It is the oldest tennis tournament in the World, 145 years old. 

It like saying that climbing Mt Everest will ignored in the Mountaineering World because the Nepalese had a fit.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 May 2022)

Wonder what the legal situation is? Has Parliament/Government included these folks in "sanctions" in which case the LTA are fire proof presumably? Or is there an opening for Discrimination action? Just some random thunking and open questions. Not intended as an opening for NACA enthusiasts........


----------



## Cycleops (22 May 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Wonder what the legal situation is? Has Parliament/Government included these folks in "sanctions" in which case the LTA are fire proof presumably? Or is there an opening for Discrimination action? Just some random thunking and open questions. Not intended as an opening for NACA enthusiasts........


Yeah, gotta be careful otherwise the Russians might start nuking us.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 May 2022)

I can understand why Russian international teams are banned from sports events, but I don't think it is fair to ban individuals from competing. They are playing for themselves and not as representatives of their nation.


----------



## Rusty Nails (22 May 2022)

Russian players are in a very difficult position. No matter what they think about the war with Ukraine, if they want a future in their home country they have to be very careful in their public criticism of Putin's actions.


----------



## matticus (22 May 2022)

Time Waster said:


> Wimbledon will still be one of the 4 biggest tennis competitions for players irrespective of ranking points. So does it matter?



I think the issue is that lower ranked players depend hugely on rankings points for future earnings.
The top players will still want to make a Grand Slam final etc, as that will still look the same on their CV.
I think!


----------

